# International Summer Training Camp - Russian Martial Art



## Kwan Lee (Feb 26, 2004)

*INTERNATIONAL SUMMER CAMP - Russian Martial Art*







*The Toronto School of Russian Martial Art brings you a training opportunity you will not want to miss!  For the first time ever outside of Russia, two top-notch professionals join together to teach you all aspects of The Russian System and Survival as perfected by Elite Units of the Russian Special Forces, during an intensive 6-day training camp. *





*From Toronto - Vladimir Vasiliev*: Director and chief instructor of Russian Martial Art, Russian Special Operations Unit professional





*From Moscow - Konstantin Komarov*: Major of GRU(Main Intelligence Administration of Russia) PhD in Psychology and Professional Bodyguard

*

DATES: Sunday, August 22nd through Saturday, August 28th 2004
LOCATION: Lakefield Camp. 2 hours North of Toronto, Ontario, Canada



6 DAYS OF NON-STOP TRAINING COVERS:


*  Eight hours a day of intense instruction
*  Unique and rejuvenating daily Morning Exercises
*  Fundamental and advanced Hand-to-Hand Combat
*  Fighting from the Ground
*  Weapons training : Knife, Stick and Spetsnaz Shovel
*  Tactics of Survival in the field, in the forest and in water
*  Psychological Foundation and Reserves of Psyche in extreme situations
*  Counter-Espionage and Team Work
*  Personal Protection on basic and professional levels
*  Vehicle safety and working in Confined Spaces
*  Key Health principles and practices
*  Comprehensive Conditioning
*  ...and much more!

ALL INCLUSIVE WITH:


*  Summer camp cabin accommodations in the forest right on a beautiful lake.
*  3 full, catered meals a day - large and nutritious food portions to re-energize for the intense training program
*  Evening campfires and entertainment
*  Bus transportation to and from the airport right to the campsite
*  Official certification for the training course
*  Complimentary Summer Training International T-shirt
*  Registered participants will also receive detailed information on airport pickup times & locations, packing list, maps, etc.
 
COST: $1400 US when paid by money order or cash
$1500 US for other methods of payment

Deposit to hold your spot now until May 1st, 2004 is $100 US
Deposit total for the course is $500. Required by May 1st, 2004
Balance of the total cost is due by July 1st, 2004 


REQUIREMENTS:


*  Must be at least 18 years of age
*  No previous martial arts background is required
*  If you have never done any Russian Martial Art training, then reading The Russian System Guidebook and studying from at least some of our instructional films is important before the course. Both the guidebook and films may be found at our Online Store: http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/ 

Due to the very high volume of inquiries, we suggest to reserve your spot early! 


Call: 905-881-4711 or email: training@russianmartialart.com
For your application form click here >>>
For your payment form click here >>>

*

**********************************
*TENTATIVE ITINERARY*

Please note that this itinerary is subject to change. It is very likely that there will be several changes in the times and days of the events scheduled as well as the topics of training. This will be based on the availability of the facilities, weather, instructors, equipment and training results of the group, with the ultimate goal to provide the most efficient and enjoyable training possible, and to ensure maximum safety of the participants.


* DAY ONE: SUNDAY, AUGUST 22ND *

Airport Arrival - Two Airport Pickups available: 1300  & 1600 
Arrive to Summer Camp at 1600  & at 1900 

1900 to 2000   - Supper

2030 to 2200  - Orientation & Introductory Training

2200 to 2300  - Preparation for Sleep


* DAY TWO: MONDAY, AUGUST 23RD *

0800  - Wake Up

0810 to 0840  - Morning Exercise

0900 to 9:30   - Breakfast

0940 to 1000 - General Formation; Dispersing for Training

1000 to 1315 - Topic #1, Instructors Vasiliev & Komarov:  Russian Martial Art - Brief Historical Tour; Today's Status; Components and Applications of the System; Key Concepts and Principles of Work; Breathing & Psychology; Demonstration & Practice.

1400 to 1500  - Lunch

1500 to 1510   - Gather & Disperse for Training

1510 to 1635  - Group #1, Instructor Vasiliev:  Fundamentals of moving on the ground. Rolls & Falling. The skill and specifics of making real contact with the ground in outdoor settings.

- Group #2, Instructor Komarov:  Survival, Psychological Foundation, Reserves of Psyche, Application to Combat and Extreme Situations.

1645 to 1810  - Group Rotation (Group #1 goes to Instructor Komarov,
- Group #2 goes to Instructor Vasiliev. See above for Topic.)

1900 to 2000  - Supper 

2000 to 2130  - Campfire Gathering: Questions & Answers, Discussing Results of the Day

2130 to 2230   - Free Time & Preparation for Sleep


* DAY THREE: TUESDAY, AUGUST 24TH *

0800  - Wakeup

0810 to 0840  - Morning Exercises with Preparation for Group Activities

0900 to 0930  - Breakfast

0940 to 1000  - General Formation, Dispersing for Training

1000 to 1130  - Group #1, Instructor Vasiliev:  Holds & Releases upper, middle, lower body levels. Pain Compliance. Wave principles. Psychological Impact of Holds.

- Group #2, Instructor Komarov: Survival in the Forest, Organizing Troop Movement, Rest, Provision with Food & Water. Camouflage, Hiding Places, Ammunition Depot. Emergency Signaling.


1140 to 1310  - Group Rotation (Group #1 goes to Instructor Komarov, Group #2 goes to Instructor Vasiliev. See above for Topic.)

1400 to 1500   - Lunch

1500 to 1510  - Gather & Disperse for Training 

1510 to 1635  - Group #1, Instructor Vasiliev:  Hand-to-Hand Combat in motion, the strategies of working against single and multiple opponents. Fundamentals of moving and controlling the opponent. Intuitive work.

- Group #2, Instructor Komarov: Survival, Safety Distance, Explanation & Demonstration. Water Obstacles & 

Overcoming them as a Group (weather permitting), Counter-Espionage


1645 to 1810  - Group Rotation (Group #1 goes to Instructor Komarov,

- Group #2 goes to Instructor Vasiliev. See above for Topic.)


1900 to 2000  - Supper

2100 to 2110  - General Gathering for Training in Extreme Conditions. 

2110 to 0200  - Troup Movements, Finding Bearings, Azimuth Movement through the Woods at Night, Keeping the Direction, Overcoming Obstacles, Orientation using Route Cards, 5-6 KP? Unit Competition, Accounting for Time, Concealment, Precision of Arriving to Target (Time will be allocated for snack during training).

0200   - Brief Discussion on Results of the Day, Preparation for Sleep


* DAY FOUR: WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 25TH *

0900 - Wakeup

0910 to 0940  - Morning Exercises with Preparation for Group Activities

1000 to 1030 - Breakfast

1040 to 1100 - General Formation, Dispersing for Training

1100 to 1230 - Group #1, Instructor Vasiliev:  Delivering & taking strikes. The structure & diversity of strikes. Physical & psychological components of striking breathing, positioning, movement.

- Group #2, Instructor Komarov:  Survival, Applying Urgent Medical Treatment, Treating Shock Conditions, Transporting the Wounded, Providing Security in Different Situations.

1245 to 1410  - Group Rotation - Group #1 goes to Instructor Komarov,

- Group #2 goes to Instructor Vasiliev. See above for Topic.


1500 to 1600  - Lunch

1600 to 1610  - Gather & Disperse for Training

1610 to 1735  - Group #1, Instructor Vasiliev: Knife disarming and use. The key principles of knife defense with the blade against your body, the blade within reach, and the blade out of reach. Psychological impact of the knife on you and your opponent. Relation of the knife types to personality.

- Group #2, Instructor Komarov: Possibilities of Personal Protection, Providing Protection in Various Situations.


1745 to 1910  - Group Rotation

1930 to 2030  - Supper

2100 to 2230  - Campfire Gathering, Questions & Answers, Discussing Results of the Day



* DAY 5: THURSDAY, AUGUST 26TH *

0800 - Wake Up

0810 to 0840  - Morning Exercise

0900 to 0930  - Breakfast

0940 to 1000 - General Formation, Dispersing for Training

1000 to 1125  - Group #1, Instructor Vasiliev:  Military shovel, at least six unique uses in outdoor settings for defense, combat and survival. Use of the stick for self-defense, attacks, against other weapons, warm-ups & drills.

- Group #2, Instructor Komarov:  Vehicle Safety. Security inside and outside the car; Defense against gun, knife, holds, strikes, single & multiple opponent, locating and disabling car explosives.


1135 to 1310 - Group Rotation - Group #1 goes to Instructor Komarov, 
- Group #2 goes to Instructor Vasiliev. See above for Topic.

1400 to 1500  - Lunch

1510 to 1800  - Competition Between Units: Relay Race through the Obstacle Course, Tug-of-War, Dismounted 2 or 3 Lane Formation, Team Presentations of Knife Defense, Strikes, Shovel work, Rolls, Concealment, etc. 

1800 to 1900   - Rest & Preparation for Festivities

1900   - Festive Supper, Live Russian Folk Music w/Sing-Along, Presentation of Certificates, Discussion of Results of Summer Training International. General Celebration.  By Midnight - Preparation for Sleep


*DAY SIX: FRIDAY, AUGUST 27TH*

0900 to 0930  - Breakfast

0940 to 1100  - Packing, Farewells, Preparations for Departure
Two Departure Times Available: 1100 and 1400 
(Bag Lunch will be provided for the road)

*

Due to the very high volume of inquiries, we suggest to reserve your spot early! 

Call: 905-881-4711 or email: training@russianmartialart.com
For your application form click here >>>
For your payment form click here >>>

*


----------



## Kwan Lee (Jun 2, 2004)

*Dear Friends,

Only 10 weeks left to register for the first ever International Summer Training Camp! 

So far we have participants from 30 different states, and 10 different countries joining us for this most unique and effective training program! 

There are only a few spaces left, and registration will spill over onto a waiting list when capacity and facility restrictions are met shortly.  If you are "on the fence" about this event, please take the time to call now to reserve your spot before it is too late!  Please see the post above for registration information and application forms.

Vladimir has just returned from Russia and has confirmed all details of the upcoming Camp with Konstantin Komorov.  Together they have constructed a very intense and enlightening curriculum with an emphasis on the absoption of the material in the quickest possible time frame.  In addition, while in Moscow, Vladimir completed additional training with his legendary teacher Mikhail Ryabko and is eager to share this new information with all participants.  This event is sure to become the most memorable of this year!*

Instructor evaluation will be offered during the training camp.

*MORE GREAT NEWS:*
Vladimir has just released a new video titled *"Defense in Confined Space,"* which is sure to revolutionize your training!  






This much anticipated and highly praised feature is now available on both DVD and VHS and is definitely the most needed film for today!

Ever wondered what you'll do if your office door opens suddenly and a vicious attacker leans right over your desk?..  There is no way to escape, get help or even move much.  What if you are attacked in a hallway, in a doorway or in a corner? Imagine yourself in a cramped space at knifepoint or held and kicked by two assailants.

What are you going to do? ?

In a world of office violence, home invasions, hijackings and back-alley muggings, you must have the tools to survive. Vladimir Vasiliev, of Russia's Special Operations Unit, will amaze you with the real speed, smooth and precise ways to TOTALLY NEUTRALIZE THESE THREATS.  

From the most disadvantageous positions and with true professional calmness, Vladimir has the aggressor instantly shoved under the desk, smashed against the wall, the attacker's hands caught in a drawer and his knife flying out of his hand. He has two muggers stuffed in a corner, tangled against each other and unable to move.  It's as if you are at a big screen action movie? BUT THE ACTION IS REAL!

For the first time ever, Vladimir explains and demonstrates the lightning fast "short work" and then gives you practical drills to prepare your body and your mind for the moments when there is no room to move or time to waste.

Learn the methods employed by Russia's covert agents of the Special Operations Units and realize that YOUR SPACE MAY BE CONFINED, BUT NOT 

YOUR ACTIONS!

The film runs 1 Hour 25 minutes and will be yours for only $39.95.

****************************

FILM REVIEWS on Defense in Confined Space:

"Confined Spaces is the most realistic and practical self-defense video 
on the market!  The latest in Vladimir Vasiliev's extraordinary/revolutionary 
series, Confined Spaces demonstrates once again that the Russian 
System works in any environment.   Utilizing what would normally be 
considered obstacles (chairs, desks, drawers, walls . . .), Vladimir 
reveals that these are merely self-imposed limitations.  This video opens 
our eyes to the possibilities, thereby freeing our minds and in turns our 
bodies. Always exciting to watch, Vladimir's work is exceptionally 
quick, smooth, devastating, . . . real."
 Jacob Goldblatt 
Los Angeles, California 
Twenty years of Martial Art experience, 3rd Degree Black Belt in 
Taekwondo

"Absolutely incredible! Defense in Confined Spaces is THE film to own 
this year!!!   Without any debate, this is my favorite film from 
Vladimir.  His movement and explanation leave me speechless and inspired.  I 
am re-energized in my training and have since found myself using many of 
the principles he demonstrates so easily in the film.  My colleagues 
have also seen the remarkable difference in my training and application 
and have asked where did I get such motivation.  I am honestly confident 
Defense in Confined Spaces will revolutionize much of the training and 
philosophy found in the Russian Martial Arts community that Vladimir 
was so instrumental in establishing more than a decade ago." 
Jim King
Clarksville, Tennessee
US Special Operations Veteran

"Best yet. Sound track is pro sounding. It is perfect for a wide range 
of skill levels.  Something for the beginner, the more advanced, even 
instructors and those aspiring to instruct.  There is some very advanced 
work in there, so real top-level people will be enthusiastic as well. 
Scenarios, drills, demos, all aspects of working with limited or no 
space are covered providing a complete close-quarters package along with 
the training materials to properly develop these skills. I really liked 
how it begins with the door opening to see Vlad sitting reading a book 
and then a moment later? Mild-mannered Mr. Vasiliev during a regular day 
at the office, until an unwanted visitor shows up?"
Scott Connor
Toronto, Canada
Firefighting Unit Captain

" I watched Vladimir's new dvd "Defense in Confined Space." It was just 
Brutal. The freedom of movement within the confined space was just 
awesome. In the Video Vladimir turns any ordinary things into deadly 
weapons, combination between feet and arms were continuous, never ending, 
relaxed and so smooth. Defense was very professional, straight to the 
point and it wasn't hard to see what happened thanks to the slow motion or 
instant replay. Vladimir is so creative -- this video just shows a real 
master in action!"
Venkat Al-Nambi
 North York, Ontario
Russian Martial Art student

"Vladimir takes you through many common scenarios where you must work 
quickly to save yourself from being harmed.   You are given in-depth 
instruction on how to work in all states of physical restriction against 
kicks, grabs, chokes, all types of knife attacks, and multiple 
assailants.  You are even shown what to do while being pressed against the wall 
while in various "impossible" holds under knifepoint!  Filmed from 
multiple angles, and demonstrated at both slow and regular speeds, the 
format of this film ensures quick absorption of the material and concepts."
Kwan Lee
Phoenix, Arizona
Senior Engineer for Boeing


----------

